# Street Dreams Detail + Auto Concierge: Ferrari 458 Full Correction



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*This detail was completed a while back at Bobs shop in NorCal. Brand new 458, spec'd beautifully in need of full paint correction.

Typical Ferrari factory issues all over the car, not the worst 458 he or I have seen but definitely not the best, this detail was carried out over the course of 3 days

Some shots of the finish, something about all that does not scream $300k car..




























50/50s Quite a visible difference in color and clarity after the compounding stage, more room to brighten all that up later



















Bob chasing nasty spots like this with the Rupes 75.. I finally upgraded my air supply so mine is coming soon (Thanks Phil!)



















Working the skirts with a griots and Rupes pad..










Some nasty stuff down low... bumpers, wings, side skirts etc is where you will find a lot of heavy damage on cars like these. Same goes for Astons and Porsches

Before










After



















Correction work continued on the interior carbon also, poorly finished too














































While uploading these on PB I checked out some old writeups, heres a quick look back to 08' when Bob and I first did some Ferraris together at his old shop..



















Fast forward 5 years! Final polishing - this car want not to have any LSP applied instead it was heading to get a full wrap post detail. We took considerable extra time to finish down the paint and extract as much from it as possible..



















Tiding up engine bay and jambs










Interior finished, mind you a finished interior consist of leather, carpeting, glass, carbon or wood, jambs, crevices etc




























Final photos, NO LSP... unless you count IPA and distilled water :thumb:









































































LED shots





































Lovely weather in California is what I kept hearing... clouds, rain and cold was what I got mostly, still better than NJ winters



















Crisp reflection of the man behind a couple hundred finely polished exotics...










I aways save my favorite for last










Thanks for reading!

All the best,

Dave*


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work Dave! :thumb:


----------



## andresvw (May 4, 2011)

perfection!!!


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Superb work and great pics:thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Just don't understand why you want to wrap a car that looks that good. Amazing work


----------



## valleysmale (Apr 5, 2013)

looks absolute mint , great job


----------



## Pogzwinder (Feb 18, 2013)

Fantastic work on a beautiful car.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stevesuds said:


> Just don't understand why you want to wrap a car that looks that good. Amazing work


I'm guessing it will be a clear paint protection film wrap 

Great work as always guys - feel free to send some of that sunshine over here!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Great job Dave. Love your write ups.

I'd love to read about your car and a detail you carried out on that


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Superb work guys. It never ceases to amaze me the state these high-end cars are delivered in! :wall:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

excellent!


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but in the 17th picture the car looks like a f430 spider I know I'm sad!!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Gurbinder said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but in the 17th picture the car looks like a f430 spider I know I'm sad!!!


If you read the text, you'd see why! Good spot though!

Amazing work Dave, car looks special as always!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

amazing work as always


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

just lovely...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

True Craftmanship , thank you for sharing guys :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work as always


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Top Job Dave! :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic work! It's really a shame that ferrari lets cars in this state to leave their shop...


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

WOW, great car, result en clean workingspace!! Loving it!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

stunning work.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Bob and Dave :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Excellent work Dave:buffer:

Being a dual colour 458 did you find the black roof particularly bad in terms of defects? 

I've noticed that the out of range colours along with the historic colours and special order colours come through in worse condition than the regular Rosso Corsa's, Grigio Silverstone, Nero Daytona etc etc.


----------



## Dcally (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely car and it is looking alot better


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Really nice car to work with and your work was even better. Well done.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Black.MB said:


> Fantastic work! It's really a shame that ferrari lets cars in this state to leave their shop...


I see it as the opposite. Sure its wrong to have pricey vehicles leave the factory poorly finished but at the same time it makes our job more significant and we tend to profit from what a dealer or factory could not do.

Personal trainers need fat clients and detailers need poorly finished cars :thumb:



Summit Detailing said:


> Excellent work Dave:buffer:
> 
> Being a dual colour 458 did you find the black roof particularly bad in terms of defects?
> 
> I've noticed that the out of range colours along with the historic colours and special order colours come through in worse condition than the regular Rosso Corsa's, Grigio Silverstone, Nero Daytona etc etc.


The roof was in some spots not too bad and in a few areas horribly riddled with defects. Luckily I found the jet black to correct a bit easier and softer than the body clear.


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

:wow:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

stunning pics. I need those little sanders you guys have


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job mate . Keep it on .


----------

